# Teach in Al Ain



## AlAin24 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi there
Is anyone going to Al Ain to teach this September? It would be great to chat to others before going!


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

AlAin24 said:


> Hi there
> Is anyone going to Al Ain to teach this September? It would be great to chat to others before going!


I have taught there before and loved it? PM me to tell me which school you are going to. You need to post about 5 times in order to PM


----------



## AlAin24 (Apr 28, 2012)

I will get my posts up then PM you.


----------



## macleod (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there, my name is Andrew. I am from Glasgow, and I am moving to Al Ain with my wife to teach at IAT male campus in August. What about you?


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I've seen teaching jobs advertised for Al Ain, where is it? X


----------

